# Carbon Fiber Road Bike $1 no reserve on e-Bay



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

We know this isn't the proper forum for selling a bike; however we're selling a carbon fiber road bike on e-Bay starting for $1 with No Reserve. Thought we would pass the deal to our friends on Mountian Buzz.

*FOCUS IZALCO PRO 3.0*
*54 cm Medium Frame*
*Like New!*
*MSRP $3,700 with NO Reserve!*​

*e-Bay auction*​ 
*BikeRadar.com rated this bike as "Our bike of the Year" out of 25 other bikes.*​ 
​The bike is just too big for me. Only riden a few times and just serviced by a professional shop. There is a small scratch on the bottom tube and too small to show up in pictures. This bike is seriously like BRAND NEW!​ 
The Izalco Pro 3.0 enters its second generation with an even better combination of performance and value. 
The heart of this bike is the 2012 Izalco Team Carbon frame. Built for demands of the pro peloton, Focus has updated their stiffest, lightest road frame with a tapered head tube and improved internal cable routing. These additions help the bike maintain its smooth lines while ensuring flawless braking and shifting performance.
The construction process has also been reworked, using the new Liquid Shape Forceflow system. This process creates specially tapered carbon tubes, optimized for improved stiffness and power transfer. 
New ultra-light 3D full carbon dropouts shave a few additional grams and add a few extra style points, enabling the seatstays to run directly into the chainstays.
Components like a full SRAM Force groupset, Fulcrum wheels, and a 3T Rigida fork live up to the pro name while maintaining a slightly more approachable price. 
Details:
Frame: 2012 FOCUS Izalco Team Carbon 
Fork: 3T Rigida Pro Carbon 
Wheelset: Fulcrum 
Drivetrain: SRAM Force 
Gearing: Compact (50/34t) chainrings; 12-25t cassette 
Shifter: SRAM Force 
Crankset: SRAM Force, BB30 
Brakes:SRAM Force 
Handlebar: FSA Vero 
Seatpost: FSA SL-280 
Saddle: Prologo Pro T 2.0 

I wasn't able to load the links for the third party reivews and videos on this bike so we listed more detailed information on our website. http://www.frontierplay.com/FocusIzalco

Visit the e-Bay auction


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Too small for me or I would be interested.


----------



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

*SOLD*

The bike has sold.

We have a lot of high end items we auction off with a low starting price of $1 with no reserve.

Sign up for our e-mail newsletter for our auction updates.


----------

